# MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade



## Timmy F. (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Gang.
I have a 12.3" TT brake upgrade on the front of my MKIV Jetta.
I would like to go to a 10.1" vented rotor setup on the rear. Sans rotors and pads, are calipers 'n carriers off of a late GLI/337/20th anniversay edition all that is required?
Are there any other cars (2WD Audi TT?) that have the same calipers/carriers?
Thanks for the info.
Tim


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade (Timmy F.)*

You'll also need to cut the rear splash shields or get new ones.
Check out the FAQ for more info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=846180
BTW 10.1" rear won't add much performance. Bang-for-buck, its a poor upgrade. If you're after looks, you might be better off getting one of the less-expensive 11.0" rear kits.



_Modified by phatvw at 9:11 PM 10-28-2005_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade (phatvw)*

as stated other than looks you really arent getting much here, even a downgrade b/c of increased weight/unsprung weight, rotating mass ect.
Unless you have maxed out your brake pad options, this is a downgrade/waste of $ IMO.
UPgraded brake pads will give you lightyears more performance than these bigger rear brakes.


----------

